# Photoshop help



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I am stumbling through Photoshop trying to reduce a photo down to 100 pixels square for an avatar. I can only see the Resize Image command, which does not offer me a pixel sizing, only an inch sizing. If I try to reduce the photo down to, say, an inch, the pixels per inch goes way up and the photo is still inappropriate for an avatar here.

Help!


----------



## Miles03 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just use the crop tool and in the dimensions input 100 px if u still can't figure it out let me know


----------



## Miles03 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

You just want to resize a photo? 

Click on the top tool bar that says "image", then Click on "image size" . That will give you the option to set any size you want.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Then just put in what you want the size to be here in Pixels .


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you both. My original attempt at Resize did not have the Resample Image box checked, so the Pixel Dimensions boxes were fixed and not open to editing. Got it now.


----------

